
Hidden figure in Leonardo da Vinci notebook revealed - pepys
http://britishlibrary.typepad.co.uk/collectioncare/2016/01/fugitive-figure-in-leonardo-da-vinci-notebook-revealed.html
======
CodeSheikh
Or more like an erased figure is "revealed"

------
PokeTheCiTy
Ewwww, this website... Interesting article but the title is quite misleading,
it is erased, not hidden.

------
nxzero
Don't get me wrong, Leonardo's work was very important, but I am okay with not
knowing something he didn't believe was worth knowing.

~~~
eggy
Have you ever deleted something, and then wished you hadn't? I have drawn
things on paper that I erased to try and make a new go at it, only to regret
having erased it in the first place.

The recovery of an erased item in such an historical document is reason enough
for me, and a great hack to be applied to other documents too.

~~~
nxzero
Right, that's life, and I'm fine with that, but also fine with people wanting
to know.

Any chance you're the same eggy from SE?

------
kelvin0
Hey, even Leonardo got stuck in meetings and felt the need to doodle around.

